# system volume information



## galdasc (20. November 2002)

hi

der ordner bereitet GROßE probleme bei mir, er ist nämlich mittlerweile auf satte 1,5 GB angestiegen, auf einer partition. wie kann man den ordner kleiner bekommen (gelöscht hab ich ihn ertmal nicht;-)???

thx

bye


----------



## josDesign (20. November 2002)

*Nun ja???*

Also in diesem Ordner werden verschiedene Informationen über die NTFS HD gespeichert.

Unter Anderem werden dort auch die Systemwiederherstellungsdateien gespeichert. 

unter Win XP kannst du die Größe dieser Systemwied..... unter Systemsteuerung -> System -> Register: Systemwiederherstellung Dort kannst du es für jedes deiner Laufwerke einstellen.



PS: Auf gar keinen Fall darfst du diesen Ordner löschen!!


Mfg
jouschi


----------



## galdasc (20. November 2002)

*upps...*

sry, hab ganz vergessen: ich hab win 2k...

thx

bye


----------



## galdasc (16. Dezember 2002)

hmm...langsam nervts mich. 

normal ist doch eigentlich nur eine datei tracking.log da drin, aber bei mir ist noch ein ordner drin (sonst auf keiner anderen partition), der 'catalog.wci' heißt. kennt den zufällig jemand??
wär mir echt wichtig, weil des schon etwas nervt, einfach platz verschwendet zu werden.^^


vielen knat

eybeyb


----------



## dfd1 (17. Dezember 2002)

Wenn du den Ordner _System Volume Information_ löschen kannst, bist du gut. Denn Windows verweigert dir jeden Recht auf Schreiben oder löschen...

Bei Win2k sollte die Option etwa am gleichen Ort sein...


----------



## mirage228 (18. Dezember 2002)

System Volume Information:

Da wird so ziemlich jeder Schritt den du in Windows machst reinprotokolliert! Verweiger dem System die Rechte auf dem Ordner und der logt nicht mehr mit.

Das mit Systemrestore weiss ich net. ich mein, dafür hat XP nen eigenen ordner


----------



## galdasc (19. Dezember 2002)

hmm, danke, aber vom sperren wird der ordner auch nicht kleiner...:-(

ich möchte den sonderbaren ordner cataolg.wci draußen haben. und die systemwiederherstellungsoption gibts bei mir nicht :-((

kann ich mein system trotzdem irgendwie wieder herstellen, wenn ich den ordner lösche??


danke


----------



## Neurodeamon (19. Dezember 2002)

Wenn Dein System noch in Ordnung ist kannst Du den Ordner nur löschen, wenn Du in der Rechteverwaltung herumspielst. Das Thema haben wir schon mal abgehandelt, ich tue es nicht wieder ... bitte im Forum  oder :RTFM: 

Im Ordner befinden sich alle nötigen Wiederherstellungsdaten, eben deswegen wird jegliche Veränderung am System protokolliert. Wer das nicht haben möchte, benutzer doch einfach mal Win2000 auf FAT32 statt auf NTFS  ....


----------



## josDesign (20. Dezember 2002)

*ganz genau*

Ich schliesse mich deiner Meinung an!

FAT32 is viel viel einfacher als NTFS, überhaupt im Privatgebrauch unnötig!!!

Wobei auch auf einer FAT32 Platte der Ordner "System Volume..." drauf ist, den man aber unter WinXP durch die Systemwiederherstellungsoberfläche deaktivieren kann. UNd das für jede einzelne HD im System!


mfg
jousch


----------



## Neurodeamon (20. Dezember 2002)

*Re: ganz genau*

Irgendwie sind diese Features mal was wirklich nützliches von Micro$oft ... in Bezug auf Wiederherstellung des Systems. Sorry, bei meinen 360 GIG komme ich erst gar nicht in Bedrängnis beim HD-Speicher. Eine Windows System Partition hat von vorneherein mindestens 10 GIG für sich zu haben. Wer aktuelle Betriebssysteme auf kleinen Platten benutzt hat selbst schuld. Und wer Speichermangel hat ist entweder zu geizig oder Mom und Dad haben kein Verständnis für einen jungen Fr33k 



> _Original geschrieben von josDesign _
> *Wobei auch auf einer FAT32 Platte der Ordner "System Volume..." drauf ist...*



Schon, aber die On-the-fly Verschlüsselungsoptionen in Win2000 und WinXP sind deaktiviert, was die Gefahr ausschaltet die Verschlüsselung zu verwenden ohne den Master-Key zu exportieren 

_Wahres Erlebnis:_
Freund fleht "Hilfe, ich habe Probleme!"
Ich denke "OH... OH ... !!" lächle und sage "Hmm, was denn?"
Freund: "Ich habe mein System formatieren müssen"
Ich: "Soso, und wo ist der Knackpunkt?"
Freund: "Wie entschlüssele ich die Daten auf der anderen Partition wieder?"
Ich: "Wieso hast Du die Verschlüsselung überhaupt verwendet?"
Freund: "Äh... die Ordner werden dadurch farbig. Habe ich für's ordnen verwendet..."
Ich: "Du hast .............. WAS? Und hast Du den Masterkey exportiert vor dem formatieren?"
Freund: "Welcher Masterkey?"

Fazit: Daten weg ....
Moral: So Du eine Verschlüsselung verwendest, exportiere alles was Du benötigst um wichtige Daten wiederherzustellen und verwahre es sorgfältig.


----------



## galdasc (20. Dezember 2002)

danke, aber NTFS brauch ich, da ich videos aufnehme und die leicht mal über die 4 GB grenze gehen.

zu der wiederherstellung: ich kann NICHTS bei mir finden, das auch nur annähernd mit der wiederherstellung zu tun hätte...wo kann die sich bloß versteckt haben???

danke...


----------



## prax (18. April 2004)

Also ich hab bei mir nicht zugreifen können biss ich die kluge entscheidung traf meinen Virenscanner zu fragen und der hat dann ausgespuckt welche ordner sich in System Volume information befinden und dann hab ich einfach in die adressleiste den Pfad eingegeben und ich war drin .
So dann habe ich ALLES gelöscht (ausser Dateien die nicht zu löschen waren da sie ein anderes Programm nutzte und die soll man auch nicht löschen weil DIE sind wichtig). Tja mein PC ist sehr neu aber der kam ganz schön ins schwitzen allein um den inhalt des ordners anzeigen zu können aber es ging schon.
Mein system hat keine macken davongetragen und meine festplatte würde mich küssen wenn sie nicht angeschraubt wäre. In dem Ordner war so viel ******** drinnen also 100000 verschiedene .EXEs (kein schertz waren wirklich so viele ca.)
und darunter Spiele die ich gelöscht hatte bevor ich meinen PC neu aufgesetzt habe und sachen die nicht mehr existieren dürften (geheime Regierungsunterlagen und der ganze Mist. Das ist aber ne andere Geschichte).
Also mein Tipp: Weg damit!
PS: Ich übernehme keine Verantwortung für Systemschäden oder sonstige Schäden auf der Festplatte durch die ausführung meines tipps.
Da Privatverkauf kein rückgaberecht oder Geld zurück laut neuem EU gesetz


----------

